# Rep System Broken?



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

ive recieved rep from a few people lately but it hasnt gone up. thanks


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 17, 2007)

it will go up.


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

been stuck on 193 the past 3+ reps


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 17, 2007)

i think if the user reppin you is new it logs it but doesn't score


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

its been old members with high rep


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 17, 2007)

How about you give me some rep and I will tell you if it go's up..


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

dose .......


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure how much your points go up depends on how much rep the person repping you has..aka newbie=hardly any rep points. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

shaman just rep me but didnt go up.. its broken


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 17, 2007)

well now..I pity you.. mine works. If it continues you can PM a mod.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 17, 2007)

Doesn't look like your rep did anything for me...


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

yours either. thanks anyway


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

Hempie, check now....


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

nope. the shits broken


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 17, 2007)

I am still at 1241 some one else hit me...
If you hit me I will hit you back..... Harder!!!!!!


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

no no no- I hit harder 1396


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 17, 2007)

GraF you hit like a girl......your REP is worthless....
I am still at 1241, Can any one ring my bell????


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

then it aint workin at the moment- Im sure they will be tallyed tomorrow or somethin.... 1396 aint no girl hit-- let me see yours....


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

pffffft... now that was a girl hit!!!!


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 17, 2007)

What can I say I must be on time out.......Are we being punished????


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 17, 2007)

they dont want are rep to go up lol


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 17, 2007)

It's all FDD's fault I am putting it right on him cuz he's the new MOD..... HEHEHEHEHHEHE JUST JOKING ....UNLESS its TRUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 17, 2007)

yesterday evening, bst. An upgrade was added to the rep system and i dont know if its the same for you guys but i can now see the last 10 reps i got. Maybe something wasnt quite right after the change happened. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

i noticed that also- 10 reps....

maybe they have to overview them now- and approve them b4 they get added.... oh geez


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 17, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> GraF you hit like a girl......your REP is worthless....
> I am still at 1241, Can any one ring my bell????


Did your rep just go up from that ++++Rep?


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 17, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> yesterday evening, bst. An upgrade was added to the rep system and i dont know if its the same for you guys but i can now see the last 10 reps i got. Maybe something wasnt quite right after the change happened. I'll see what I can find out.


Yeah, i now can see the last 10.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 17, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> Did your rep just go up from that ++++Rep?


I don't want to offend but if anyone see's Major T around tell him his grandmother was just trying to work me over. 
O-sorry was that you hitting me...I thought it was your grandmother...HEHEHE
still 1241


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 17, 2007)

exchange rep?anyone?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 17, 2007)

you rep whores, your begining to sound like abudsmoker


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 17, 2007)

indeed lol


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll give out free rep for the next ten minutes.

You have to ask for it first though so i know who to rep.

Come on ppl make the most of the next ten minutes, your life could depend upon it.


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

oh!!! ME ME ME!!! please???

Ill scratch ur back if u scratch mine!!!!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 17, 2007)

GraF said:


> oh!!! ME ME ME!!! please???
> 
> Ill scratch ur back if u scratch mine!!!!


Pardon the pun but I will have to do you later.

I have to spread it around a bit more first.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 17, 2007)

GraF said:


> oh!!! ME ME ME!!! please???
> 
> Ill scratch ur back if u scratch mine!!!!


 
what he said


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 17, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> what he said


Ask and ye shall receive, plus rep for doing nothing.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 17, 2007)

I repped you NGt..just because. I'd like some too if you wish.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 17, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I'll give out free rep for the next ten minutes.
> 
> You have to ask for it first though so i know who to rep.
> 
> Come on ppl make the most of the next ten minutes, your life could depend upon it.


DAMN!! Im too late! I only have 611 rep points, who feels sorry for me?


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 17, 2007)

its all meaningless but i want a red bar lol


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 17, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> DAMN!! Im too late! I only have 611 rep points, who feels sorry for me?


611 oh shucks, i would give you some but i gave you some recently it says. Have to spread it around first.


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

majortoke- Given- I better get some back too!!!!

NGT- Ill remind you later lol


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

Im all repped out!!!- more tomorrow.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 17, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> 611 oh shucks, i would give you some but i gave you some recently it says. Have to spread it around first.


Yeah it also says that when i try'd to rep you!


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't rep you graf... it says i have to spread it around first.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 17, 2007)

Damn I missed the REP orgy.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 17, 2007)

You didn't miss anything I got REPed 4 times and didn't feel a thing. Still 1241


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 17, 2007)

quick! spam rollitup's inbox with this rep error..JK but someone does need to report it to him


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2007)

How do you know how much rep you have?

Nevermind i found it.


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

i emailed him so maybe it will get fixed.


----------



## morp (Jul 17, 2007)

rep error? im suffering


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

morp said:


> rep error? im suffering


i know, its a sad day on rollitup.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2007)

It's not that important!
ok..maybe it is.


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

Arrid said:


> It's not that important!
> ok..maybe it is.


lolz.........


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 20, 2007)

has this still not been resolved?

cuz my last two reps didn't move me up a point... one yesterday and one today...


j/w


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 20, 2007)

rep will never work again


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 20, 2007)

I am loosing out daily.
My plant a suffering from this they need +REP to grow..


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 20, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> I am loosing out daily.
> My plant a suffering from this they need +REP to grow..


forget the plants


WHAT ABOUT OUR EGOS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?????





lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you all get my reps? I am now maxed out.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 20, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Did you all get my reps? I am now maxed out.


Thanks but it did nothing I am still at 1241. I have over 12 rep's that did nothing to my +RepScore.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 20, 2007)

513 still

but i did get my first red square
wooo me

LOL!!!


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

i got seven..lol..


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 21, 2007)

I have gotten 7 rep that have done nothing for me


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 21, 2007)

The rep system is currently being tuned up... don't worry all your rep will be counted


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks rollitup!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2007)

i will once again be rep god.


----------



## hempie (Jul 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i will once again be rep god.


yours is being set to 0


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 22, 2007)

no negative 3000 that will give us 3 days before he is back on top


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2007)

i am currently at: 3543


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 22, 2007)

2827 and holding for weeks


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 22, 2007)

am i dont think i can rep anyone but a noob


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 22, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> am i dont think i can rep anyone but a noob


Same for me., hell last time I repped FDD was three weeks ago, since then I've repped 8 people and it won't let me rep him yet, or anyone else I've repped since I got here.


----------



## morp (Jul 22, 2007)

neggy rep coming back too?


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 22, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> I don't want to offend but if anyone see's Major T around tell him his grandmother was just trying to work me over.
> O-sorry was that you hitting me...I thought it was your grandmother...HEHEHE
> still 1241


I thought i felt a cool breeze... but it turned out to be shaman swinging. lol
still at 611


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 22, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> Same for me., hell last time I repped FDD was three weeks ago, since then I've repped 8 people and it won't let me rep him yet, or anyone else I've repped since I got here.


rep me lol


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 22, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> I thought i felt a cool breeze... but it turned out to be shaman swinging. lol
> still at 611


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 22, 2007)

Damn major toke and shaman....I want to be hit by you 2 little biatches.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 22, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Damn major toke and shaman....I want to be hit by you 2 little biatches.


Yo NO GROW you got that +REP U-O me. I frunted you sum the other day Biatch. Don't make me sick my Pit Bull on you.
WHOOF WHOOOF
P.s I can't I must spread the wealth. But when I can you will feel it. Hehehehe


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2007)

i don't think it's broken, more like abused.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah what up I am stuck on 1702..


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't think it's broken, more like abused.


isnt my fault i always help the noobs that dont rep lol I dont think they can compute how much rep everyone esle has


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't think it's broken, more like abused.


The head rep whore. remember you stared most of us. If you didn't turn me out I wouldn't be such a rep WHORE. Now you made me cry!!
   Just a joke I love you man


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2007)

i wanna do a knife hit........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> The head rep whore. remember you stared most of us. If you didn't turn me out I wouldn't be such a rep WHORE. Now you made me cry!!
> Just a joke I love you man




i got everyone hooked then walked away.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i wanna do a knife hit........


you should there awesome  thats why im stoned in the kitchen lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i wanna do a knife hit........




i don't know........ the smoke was really hot and dry. maybe my knives were to hot. they were almost yellow. well past red. burned it up instantly. i got a nice buzz for about 5 mins.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 22, 2007)

k, so i basically know how hot knives work... but whats that vile for in the middle?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2007)

so i don't burn my lips. it's a tube.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 22, 2007)

probably to get the smoke like a bottle???usually they only get red for me putting ice in the bottle helps em not be so dry


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 22, 2007)

oh... same use as a straw

i get it
i just thought i saw one end closed


----------



## hempie (Jul 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i wanna do a knife hit........


wtf is a knife hit?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 23, 2007)

hempie said:


> wtf is a knife hit?


I'm lost too hempie.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 23, 2007)

knife hits ae where you take two knives get the tips as hot as you can put a piece of weed but perfurbly hash inbetween the knifes an suck up the smoke...makes me feel like im smokin crack though so i dont do it..


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 23, 2007)

Fdd, you need a different way to do your knife hits, I'll tell ya how.


----------



## hempie (Jul 23, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> knife hits ae where you take two knives get the tips as hot as you can put a piece of weed but perfurbly hash inbetween the knifes an suck up the smoke...makes me feel like im smokin crack though so i dont do it..


why not just use a spoon


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 23, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> knife hits ae where you take two knives get the tips as hot as you can put a piece of weed but perfurbly hash inbetween the knifes an suck up the smoke...makes me feel like im smokin crack though so i dont do it..


lmao funny stuff


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 23, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Fdd, you need a different way to do your knife hits, I'll tell ya how.


how?

cuz i generally mess it up somehow...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyones rep points working yet.I have been stuck on 371 for 2 months now even though I get reps all the time?


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

rep here is meaningless anyway so i guess its a good thing its broke now


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> rep here is meaningless anyway so i guess its a good thing its broke now


 
but dammit

MY EGO!!!!


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> rep here is meaningless anyway so i guess its a good thing its broke now


What do you mean my plants grow on rep.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 24, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> What do you mean my plants grow on rep.


sorry i cant help your plants right now... i gotta spread the lovin round! =]


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 24, 2007)

I just spread the love all over my girl.....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 24, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I just spread the love all over my girl.....


i love you!!! =]


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 24, 2007)

when will we finally get rep to count again


----------



## hempie (Jul 25, 2007)

my rep went up 1 point !


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 25, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> when will we finally get rep to count again


The rep didnt really count for much before it stopped working.


----------



## hempie (Jul 25, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> The rep didnt really count for much before it stopped working.


getting rep is more fun than watching boobies jiggle and we all know how much fun that is


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> how?
> 
> cuz i generally mess it up somehow...


It works best with hash.

Get a nice lil bit of hash, probably about .5g put it on a wooden block and heat your knives up. You need a bottle with a good sized hole in the side of the bottom half.

When your knives are glowing pick up the piece of hash with one knife, (it should stick to it) as you go to put the knives in the bottle you start to get them closer together once they are inside the bottle squeeze the knives together and the hash should pop filling the bottle with smoke instantly, unscrew the top you left on to stop the smoke coming out and toke the lot up. Whola welcome to horizontalville.


----------



## hempie (Jul 25, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> It works best with hash.
> 
> Get a nice lil bit of hash, probably about .5g put it on a wooden block and heat your knives up. You need a bottle with a good sized hole in the side of the bottom half.
> 
> When your knives are glowing pick up the piece of hash with one knife, (it should stick to it) as you go to put the knives in the bottle you start to get them closer together once they are inside the bottle squeeze the knives together and the hash should pop filling the bottle with smoke instantly, unscrew the top you left on to stop the smoke coming out and toke the lot up. Whola welcome to horizontalville.


if you're going to smoke like a crack head you might as well use a spoon


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 25, 2007)

never heard of crack heads doing knife hits they would probably fallout lol


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

ok... i always just held the bottle in my mouth and tried to suck in all the smoke as i pressed the knives together...


too bad i just smoked all my hash!! =[ or i'd try!


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 25, 2007)

even though the system is silly and not a really gauge of what you know, people love it and you can see by this thread it's important to members


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 25, 2007)

rollitup said:


> The rep system is currently being tuned up... don't worry all your rep will be counted


Do you need 10 reps for 1 point now or something? I think it's working again. I got 9 reps in the past 8 days and it went up 1 point. from 611 to 612. woohoo lol


----------



## hempie (Jul 28, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> Do you need 10 reps for 1 point now or something? I think it's working again. I got 9 reps in the past 8 days and it went up 1 point. from 611 to 612. woohoo lol


nice isnt it?


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 28, 2007)

still 1241 and I've been getting +rep every day since this thread started..I don't think it's fixed


----------



## hempie (Jul 28, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> still 1241 and I've been getting +rep every day since this thread started..I don't think it's fixed


its all in your head my friend. but have some more... apparently i need to whore out more rep before i give you some


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

It'll be fixed soon, rollitup is making the system more relevant. It'llbe back, and running again soon.


----------



## stickyhits (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 1, 2007)

stickyhits said:


>


Great post. was about to plus rep you for it, then realised, oops, I can't. I'll owe it to you.


----------



## stickyhits (Aug 1, 2007)

lmao at that pic thought i would share


----------



## kieahtoka (Aug 1, 2007)

HEY my rep went up ONE POINT after 10 reps... ok so it works it's just being all retarded now?


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 1, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> HEY my rep went up ONE POINT after 10 reps... ok so it works it's just being all retarded now?


I noticed the same thing last week.


----------



## SHAMAN (Aug 2, 2007)

Over 20 +rep and still "1241"


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 3, 2007)

sounds like you are lobbying for rep reform


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 3, 2007)

still working on it.....


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 3, 2007)

all right here it goes:
Default Reputation
What reputation level shall new users receive upon registration? Make sure that you have a reputation level that is at least equal to or less than this value.
10

Number of Reputation Ratings to Display
Controls how many ratings to display in the user's control panel.
10

Register Date Factor
For every X number of days, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
365

Post Count Factor
For every X number of posts, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
500

Reputation Point Factor
For every X points of reputation, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
1000

Minimum Post Count
How many posts must a user have before his reputation hits count on others?
10 posts

Minimum Reputation Count
How much reputation must a user have before his reputation hits count on others?
100

Daily Reputation Clicks Limit
How many reputation clicks can a user give over each 24 hour period? Administrators are exempt from this limit.
3

Reputation User Spread
How many different users must you give reputation to before you can hit the same person again?
30


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 3, 2007)

wow, a fix, and a clarification on how it works!!!

thank you RIU, your on top of things today!!!


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 3, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> Over 20 +rep and still "1241"


You have too much, your cut off!! LOL JKz


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont think 30 reps given out to rep again is good. i do like the rest of the values


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok well, Im here if anyone needs my help..........Im worth more then the rep displays...I promise....


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 26, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Ok well, Im here if anyone needs my help..........Im worth more then the rep displays...I promise....


 
and i am over repped its a no win situation


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 27, 2007)

Personally I think your under repped abudsmoker.


----------

